# PE Exam HVAC and Refrigeration Problem



## danielle.passaglia (Feb 4, 2019)

I am currently studying for my PE in April. I have been doing the HVAC and Refrigeration practice problems from Engineering Pro Guides. One of the solutions to a problem uses an equation/conversion that differs from the formula I am familiar with and also contradicts a previous solution with the correct formula. Am I missing an additional step or is this solution incorrect? Solution 15 is what I believe to be incorrect, while Solution 3 seems to use the formula correctly. This is specifically in regards to the use of air density which is 0.075 IBM dry air/1ft3 between the two solutions. Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Feb 5, 2019)

I am sorry for the confusion. Yes, you are correct. I will fix that error and add it to the errata.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Feb 5, 2019)

@danielle.passaglia

I just realized that you have a much older version of the full exam.  That version looks like it is from 2017-2018.  Please send me the email used to purchase the product and I can reactivate your link, so you can get the latest copy.  I have additional problems that I have added based on feedback over the years and I have also fixed errors.


----------

